

SpaceX rocket nails launch but narrowly misses landing test - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/01/10/us-space-spacex-idUSKBN0KJ08120150110

======
69_years_and
One of the more realistic news feed titles for this event. Yes sir, SpaceX
nailed the launch, it was awesome to watch, more goodies on the way to the ISS
- I hope the rest of the mission goes well.

